# Who would you vote for?



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

*Who would/will you vote for in the presidential election?*​
George Bush1155.00%John Kerry735.00%Ralph Nader210.00%


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I run one of these polls every few weeks to see the political climate, please answer honestly


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Actually, I like Gen. Wes Clark myself


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

wasnt he a failed democratic candidate?


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

i guess bush is the winner would u look at that


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Bush all the Way!!! Wes Clark was a Clinton Croney from Arkansas, and way liberal. They thought he would make a good pick because he was a career military man. Don't see that to often on the Democratic ticket.


----------

